#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Ofereço-me para Responsável Técnico (RT)

## dudufront

*Estou à disposição para aceitar propostas como Responsável Técnico (RT) como Técnico ou Engenheiro para provedores de qualquer estado.

Minhas formações:

Engenheiro Elétrico ênfase Eletrônica
Técnico em Eletrônica

CREA - Ativo estado de São Paulo. Com disponibilidade de tirar visto em outros estados.

Contato:

(34) 99229-4170 Whatsapp:

[email protected]*
_
Att,
José Eduardo_

----------


## jmathayde

> *Estou à disposição para aceitar propostas como Responsável Técnico (RT) como Técnico ou Engenheiro para provedores de qualquer estado.
> 
> Minhas formações:
> 
> Engenheiro Elétrico ênfase Eletrônica
> Técnico em Eletrônica
> 
> CREA - Ativo estado de São Paulo. Com disponibilidade de tirar visto em outros estados.
> 
> ...


SC voce tem crea ?

----------

